# Losing interest in school?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Since i was in High school i was really interested in Architecture and Engineering, but over time i have been losing interest lately, i started my 1st college semester back in august of 2010, Now i just don't feel like studying anymore, i feel like whats the point?, i don't have any friends, i used too, math is hard for me, but i do get the material sometimes, I do not even draw, but i like architecture, Not sure what to do anymore, maybe join the Navy or something to boost my self confidence or something


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel the same way  I find it so boring and I feel like I'm wasting my time and money. After I finish this semester I am going to travel to get a handle on what I want to do (hopefully), or at least gain some experience, so even if I do end up working a desk job for the rest of my life, I can say that I _did_ see the world. Good Luck.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

ConfusedMuse said:


> I feel the same way  I find it so boring and I feel like I'm wasting my time and money. After I finish this semester I am going to travel to get a handle on what I want to do (hopefully), or at least gain some experience, so even if I do end up working a desk job for the rest of my life, I can say that I _did_ see the world. Good Luck.


Thanks, i wish i could travel, but i don't have any money and no friends to go with.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Which math is hard for you?

If you are still serious about the US Navy (which seems rather tough on SA), try to consider the Engineering Officer Program as upposed to the Enlisted route. At least with the Engineering Officer Program, they pay for your school now while you finish and then move on to enter the Officer ranks (after boot camp of course). The Enlisted route is essentially deciding right now that you want to do boot camp and heavy labor and give up your academic and other freedoms for the time being. Hope I didn't overstep my bounds on this matter, but I do have some experience with this (being non-specific).


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

minneapolar said:


> Which math is hard for you?
> 
> If you are still serious about the US Navy (which seems rather tough on SA), try to consider the Engineering Officer Program as upposed to the Enlisted route. At least with the Engineering Officer Program, they pay for your school now while you finish and then move on to enter the Officer ranks (after boot camp of course). The Enlisted route is essentially deciding right now that you want to do boot camp and heavy labor and give up your academic and other freedoms for the time being. Hope I didn't overstep my bounds on this matter, but I do have some experience with this (being non-specific).


its not hard but everytime I take like the Finals i always fail and i feel liked i studied enough to pass my exams. Not sure. My SA isn't that bad but i am thinking about it( joining the Navy or marines or airforce).


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's test taking that is an issue, there are some established techniques to ace exams even with slight preparedness.

As for the military, do me a favor and interview as many officers and enlisted people as possible AND your family to make sure you are making the best choice. I don't claim to know what's best, but just asking for due diligence. My first reactions especially from an SA perspective was "free choice and thought" is given away to immediate-term mandatory heavy labor.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

minneapolar said:


> If it's test taking that is an issue, there are some established techniques to ace exams even with slight preparedness.
> 
> As for the military, do me a favor and interview as many officers and enlisted people as possible AND your family to make sure you are making the best choice. I don't claim to know what's best, but just asking for due diligence. My first reactions especially from an SA perspective was "free choice and thought" is given away to immediate-term mandatory heavy labor.


I actually have an uncle who is in the Army, but i haven't seem him since last year and he does not live here anymore in NYC?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably left too many data points on this forum (so co-workers can figure out who I am and paranoid about internal IT tracking), but if I had a chance to do it over, would consider it in this order:

* ROTC (Reserve Officer Training Corps)
* Officer Candidate
* Enlisted

*Of course I don't recommend any of this for SA, and in retrospect I got hit really hard with SA and shouldn't have in there period. I still have nightmares over how I got through those years.*

Take care and good luck. I'll probably get over IT tracking paranoia to describe more if necessary.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its hard to be ambitious when you feel like crap. I managed to get through college feeling pretty bad. I thought graduation was the cure-all. It was just more of the same though. 

Put school on "hold" for a bit and work on other parts of yourself. Doesn't have to be the military exactly.


----------

